
The American Abyss depicts a U.S. civil war in 2040 - pm24601
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/02/the-deanbeat-the-american-abyss-depicts-a-u-s-civil-war-in-2040/
======
i_am_nomad
“There’s this common trend there, that it’s getting so bad with these pipe
bombs and everything.”

Spoken like someone who didn’t experience the Seventies.

~~~
slededit
The main difference between then and now is the government made real efforts
to clean up its act. Post watergate and pentagon paper scandals it seemed like
the government was actually willing to change.

These days we don't even get lip service to that effect. Civil wars happen
when people think change is not possible any other way.

------
simonblack
20 years in the future??

I venture to say it will be less than 2 years.

